# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  «Лаборатория Касперского» представила эксклюзивную версию Kaspersky Internet Security Special Ferrari Edition

## CyberWriter

«Лаборатория Касперского» представила специальную версию защитного решения Kaspersky Internet Security, разработанную при сотрудничестве с компанией Ferrari. Пресс-конференция, посвященная запуску нового продукта Kaspersky Internet Security Special Ferrari Edition, состоялась в Мельбурне и была приурочена к началу первого этапа чемпионата мира «Формулы-1». Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

ЛК пытается таким способом как-то отбить миллионные затраты на спонсорство Феррари.

Кто готов прикупить себе? :)

----------

